# relocate to NY



## davidedetta (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello, 
i'm an italian guy, 26 yo and i love in Milan.
I'm currently working as jr brand manager in Milan and i would like to move to us (ny) and get a job in marketing there.

i 've a masters degree in marketing and i ve studied in Spain, France and Italy.

i know it s very difficul to get a job, cause of the visa but i really wanna do it!!!!!!

could anyone help me? advice? info?

thanks a lot
David


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

All you can do is search for a Job ..not a good time though ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

davidedetta said:


> Hello,
> i'm an italian guy, 26 yo and i love in Milan.
> I'm currently working as jr brand manager in Milan and i would like to move to us (ny) and get a job in marketing there.
> 
> ...


Tall order! But at least there are some H1bs left this year. Get marketing yourself.


----------



## davidedetta (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Tall order! But at least there are some H1bs left this year. Get marketing yourself.


: thanks for your answer, i'll try to send my resume and cover letter to all companies in NY
do u have any advice ? which is the best internet site to get a job?
do u think i could have chances?

thanks a lot!!!!!!
take care
Davide


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

davidedetta said:


> : thanks for your answer, i'll try to send my resume and cover letter to all companies in NY
> do u have any advice ? which is the best internet site to get a job?
> do u think i could have chances?
> 
> ...


You certainly have a better chance than if you don't apply. And even if you send it snail mail, it shouldn't break the bank. But I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you. Make sure you get a native speaker to proof read your resume/portfolio.

Don't forget to apply for the diversity visa this fall. Application is free (don't pay a company to do it for you!) here: Electronic Diversity and it's probably a better bet than your job applications.


----------



## davidedetta (Sep 19, 2009)

[



Thanks again!!!!! you're very helpful. The dv lottery has stopped for 2010... bad luck!!!!! i found a file with almost all the italian companies in NY. I'll try to send my resume hoping they will help me.

thanks a lot
Davide


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

davidedetta said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DV2011 will open in a month and a bit. Reload the same page at the end of October, then every week thereafter. When it changes, the applications are open for DV2011.


----------

